# Foros Clasificados / Compra y Venta / Proveedores Otros Productos y Servicios  El milagro contra el cancer y otras patologias !!!

## kscastaneda

Qué harías si descubres algo bueno para la humanidad y los grandes grupos de poder te ponen trabas en el camino. (EM.Graviton). 
Yo, mi familia, mi padre, mi tía, mi primo, mis amigos; tomamos EM.X GOLD solo 10 a 30 ml/día; lee los archivos adjuntos y enterate de que se trata. 
Saludos,Temas similares: I curso avanzado teórico práctico: Cultivo de uva de mesa red globe y otras de exportación Plantón contra del ingreso de transgénicos al Perú Artículo: Marchan hoy contra el ingreso de los transgénicos Los pesticidas podrían provocar cáncer 40 millones de plantones contra cambio climático

----------

golcito18

----------


## golcito18

Haria lo que hizo el Dr. TERUO HIGA, donarlo a la humanidad a traves de una ONG de resonancia mundial!!!!

----------


## kscastaneda

IMG_2591.jpgEsta es la presentación del EM.X Gold para el ser humano. No tiene sabor es alto en concentración de antioxidantes que bloquean a los radicales libres y metabolitos toxicos.

----------

